# New class/instructor- Watch out MRL!



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Pimg was promoted from her Beginner II class to the next step up: Novice/Open. Tonight was out first night in the new class even though we finished Beg II on Tuesday. So agility two nights this week. 

First of all, Pimg _clearly_ LOVED a double class! She was play bowing my all over the place! Something she's never done in agility class (usually she's focused, having fun, but not exuberant). Seriously, I wish we could have class twice a week every week! She definitely had a great time tonight.

Speaking of great time, I love my new instructor already! She obviously knows her stuff, and has lots of experience with high drive BCs. I forgot to ask her specifically her experience with GSDs, but I've been told she's trained them before (in agility). She is loud (as in outspoken), able to provide plenty of instruction as you're running the course. She gives tons of pointers, can tolerate my incessant need to ask questions, and I definitely learned a ton of new things from just our first class.

Watch out MRL- I'm gonna be giving you some competition in no time! :wild:


(You can read my new instructor's bio here. She's the first: Liz Ulen)


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Congratulations. A lot of hard work done and fun to follow.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

WOW! I love her! If you can suck all the great information out of her you and your pup will just continue to get better and better! LOVE that she continues to learn and go to classes/seminars. Plus that she's trials her dogs so knows what she's talking about!



> She is currently training with *Jennifer Crank*. (MRL, she's FAMOUS!)
> Liz has attended agility seminars with Susan Clothier, Dana Pike, and Linda Mecklenberg, agility camps with Susan Garrett, Susan Salo, and Bud Houston and instructor camps with Julie Daniels, Wendy Pape, Stacey Peardot-Gaudy, and others (MRL, crazy FAMOUS! and high level trainers/competitors!) . She holds a master's degree in psychology and uses operant conditioning to train her dogs. She is a Certified Professional Dog Trainer (CPDT-KA), recognized through the Association of Professional Dog Trainers. In addition Liz is a field instructor, training service dogs for Paws with a Cause.


You are SO LUCKY to have such a high level trainer/facility available to you! Can't wait to see the videos!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Yeah seriously! You know- I can't say a single bad thing about my former trainer. I really enjoyed her, and I was able to get my dog titled under her. So there's something to say about that. But wow- there was a _serious_ difference between the two trainers- and like I said- it was evident from day one. I _am_ really lucky!


----------

